# Chinese Algae Eaters



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

I just wanted to share my experience with Chinese Algae Eaters. They are sold at PetSmart as "Algae Eaters". I don't think the novice fish keeper realizes how hostile this fish gets when it starts to reach maturity. I only have 1 left in my 55 gallon New World Cichlid tank and I hate it. It's about 5" long, doesn't eat algae, but constantly tries to latch on to my other fish to suck the slime coat from them. I have only had aquariums for a few years so I don't have the best knowledge of aquarium life but I would definitely advise anyone NOT to get one of these algae eaters. I have heard that the "real" algae eater is the SAE (Siamese Algae Eater). This fish seems to come highly recommended.

Van


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I'm not sure why these fish are even sold. They do a good job of algae eating when they are young, but they get nasty when mature. I had one when I was a kid that took a dislike to a swordtail, and would chase it all over the tank.

Bristlenose pleco are the best option for algae control. They stay small and are easy to breed.


----------



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

I totally agree on the bristlenose Pleco. I'm currently trying to locate some. None of the LFS in my area stocks this pleco.


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

have them order it for you most lfs can order fish thats they dont normally carry.

on a side note i tend not to have algae eater as they add more to the bioload than theyre worth.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I actually picked up 2 small ones at my Petco. I have them in my 90 gallon community tank and enjoy watching them zip around cleaning the glass and driftwood. They have a good sense of smell on quickly find the algae wafers that I throw in the tank.


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

found them to be excellent algae eaters for Mbuna tanks. Can see how they'd be too much for CA/SA.


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

mok3t said:


> found them to be excellent algae eaters for Mbuna tanks. Can see how they'd be too much for CA/SA.


Really? because I'm sure a jd or an arowana will make quick work of those things...


----------



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

jd lover said:


> mok3t said:
> 
> 
> > found them to be excellent algae eaters for Mbuna tanks. Can see how they'd be too much for CA/SA.
> ...


Yep. A while back I had a Dempsey that swallowed my CAE whole. I was looking in the tank for the algae eater and couldn't find him. Here comes the JD with the CAE's tail sticking out of his mouth!

But I have a CAE now and he does try to latch onto other fish, but he does keep the algae off of the gravel and the tank fairly clean.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Ohio Cichlid Lover said:


> I totally agree on the bristlenose Pleco. I'm currently trying to locate some. None of the LFS in my area stocks this pleco.


You need to hook up with some of the local clubs in your area. There are BN Plecos sold at virtually any meeting! If you let folks know you are looking for some, they'll make sure to bring them along. The Youngstown Area Tropical Fish Society virtually meets in your backyard (Mineral Ridge Presbyterian Church on Rt 46, 3rd Friday of each month).

Just for completeness, there is also the Greater Akron Aquarium Society, and - for the true cichlid lover - the Ohio Cichlid Association. I was at the OCA meeting on Friday, and there were several varieties of BN Plecos in the auction. I recall seeing regular brown, golden callico, and longfin albino. They typically sell for around $10 for a bag of six.


----------

